

'Accidental' Download Sending Man To Prison - edw519
http://cbs13.com/local/limewire.child.porn.2.1346842.html

======
chasingsparks
I don't know about this specific case, but this doesn't seem plausible. I
would assume the FBI targets egregious offenders who are deemed to be a
significant threat. If they went after everyone who accidentally came into
contact with questionable media, they would be inundated with cases.
Especially with the proliferation of chans.

------
tumult
Article is so light on details that it's pretty much worthless.

